# I'm glad this forum isn't arrogant or snobbish



## Mainer (Feb 13, 2009)

I was just reading another machinist forum. There were a couple of topics that were closed, because the poster asked about something that vaguely related to [shudder!] Asian-made machinery.

I'm glad this forum is inclusive and willing to help anybody.


----------



## itowbig (Feb 13, 2009)

(I'm glad this forum is inclusive and willing to help anybody.)


yeppers i second that ;D except the (shudder) part as i own one of those asian made things ( ok i own 2 ) :big:
this is the best place for a newbie. no if ands or buts.
if they are willing to help a knuckle head like me then all is good :bow: :bow:


----------



## Maryak (Feb 13, 2009)

itowbig  said:
			
		

> yeppers i second that ;D except the (shudder) part as i own one of those asian made things ( ok i own 2 ) :big:



Sid,

Me 2 have 2 and an awful lot of stuff around the place with the local nameplates of many countries is Asian made as well.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Kludge (Feb 13, 2009)

Mainer  said:
			
		

> I'm glad this forum is inclusive and willing to help anybody.



Where do you get that notion? This is the worst bunch of elitist snobs this side of any pub going. I mean, look at them! One's got a 10cc Diesel that's being turned down from around 23 kilos of aluminum (and that's just the crank pin) while another's building a workbench that could handle a tactical nuke at close quarters without noticing it. Then there's that idiot in Hawaii who thinks .00005" is just barely "close enough" precision and is pushing for half that. 

As to helping ... think about it. Each new trick means you spend more time in the shop which means more time away from family & loved ones and a complete paradigm shift in your outlook on life. Scrap will no longer be scrap but rather potential material for future projects which will put a further strain on relationships as does the necessity of bringing in more tools. People will take to leaving food, clothes and a slop bucket at the door to the shop for weeks on end and it's possible that missing persons reports will be filed after a while. That's help? If you think so then you're probably beyond help and are a ... 

*HOME SHOP MACHINIST*

There is no known cure.

Best regards ... and condolances,

Kludge


----------



## mklotz (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm fairly sure that the forum of which you speak is populated primarily by working, professional machinists who need an arena in which to get quick answers to problems that mean real money to them. The forum owner makes his policies quite clear in the stickies so locking posts that do not adhere to those guidelines is perfectly justified.

We'd be upset if a professional machinist chimed in here and told us that we were doing everything wrong because we weren't following production shop methodology.

Each (metalworking) forum has its own tenor - some better, some worse from the point of view of the newcomer to the hobby.

That's why Rick's continued efforts to keep this forum firmly anchored to the principle of welcoming and helping newcomers is so important. This is the only forum I know of where that is the central guiding principle.

The fact that we have all been able to keep to that guideline is frankly astonishing. It is only possible because the members agree with the value of the idea and work hard to support it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mainer  said:
			
		

> I was just reading another machinist forum. There were a couple of topics that were closed, because the poster asked about something that vaguely related to [shudder!] Asian-made machinery.
> 
> I'm glad this forum is inclusive and willing to help anybody.



I think people here are more focused on what you do, not what you do it with.


----------



## itowbig (Feb 13, 2009)

kludge :bow: mklotz  :bow: 
 to all those here :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## steamer (Feb 13, 2009)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> I think people here are more focused on what you do, not what you do it with.




Word!


----------



## 10K Pete (Feb 14, 2009)

YES !!

Pete


----------



## lugnut (Feb 14, 2009)

As long as you get approval from jmshep or Maryak first 
Mel


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 14, 2009)

this is the best forum................rick you started a great thing and you have great people helping you take care of it........thanks to all.

chuck


----------



## rake60 (Feb 14, 2009)

I appreciate *all* of the comments made here.

HMEM is and will remain an actively moderated forum.
The fact that other home hobby machining forums are poorly moderated
is one of the biggest reasons this forum exists.

The management team of HMEM *IS* a *TEAM!*
When a moderation action is required it is not a single minded choice.
It is discussed within the team and the collective best choice of action
is taken. The team member who implements that action will have his name
attached to the thread. That does by no means indicate it was his personal
decision.

HMEM is an open forum and I maintain an open door policy myself.
If anyone here has a concern, complaint or an idea of how we can make
it better please contact me directly!

[email protected]

OR

[email protected]

Rick


----------



## 10K Pete (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you again, and again, and again, and again,................

Pete


----------



## baldrocker (Feb 15, 2009)

> This is the worst bunch of elitist snobs this side of any pub going


Kludge
How can they be elitist snobs, they let you and me in didn't they? ;D
BR


----------



## Kludge (Feb 15, 2009)

baldrocker  said:
			
		

> Kludge
> How can they be elitist snobs, they let you and me in didn't they? ;D



I snuck in the back door and no one's noticed yet. ;D

BEst regards,

Kludge ... resident escapee from the Home for the Terminally Weird


----------



## steamer (Feb 15, 2009)

I know of the forum of which you speak.....I am a member there as well...

It depends which forum your in. The SB forum is quite friendly to the home shop crowd...as is the Antique machinery one.

Others.....er not so much...though I can't speak for all of them.

I built my boat engine on a 10" Atlas.  She did just fine by me.....When I stepped up in size, I sold her...sometimes I wish I still had her!

Dave


----------

